# Slow Now Playing List after running zipper



## Dkerr24 (Oct 29, 2004)

I've found a long thread about this but no definitive answer. 

I've zippered my tivos, but now when I go back to my NPL, it takes about 30 secs to refresh. Can someone tell a Windows person in plain English how to fix this?

I do have the 'Joe' text editor installed, but would really appreciate step-by-step instructions assuming I know absolutely nothing about Unix. 

MRV seems to work, but I can't transfer shows from either DTivo to my pc using Tivo Desktop.

If this helps, I'm running a Linksys WRT54G router with all the default settings set and Netgear FA120 USB/Ethernet adapters on each DTivo:

192.168.1.112
192.168.1.113

Thanks!


----------



## danny7481 (Dec 6, 2005)

my now playing list is kinda slow as well.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

Dkerr24 said:


> I've found a long thread about this but no definitive answer.
> 
> I've zippered my tivos, but now when I go back to my NPL, it takes about 30 secs to refresh. Can someone tell a Windows person in plain English how to fix this?
> 
> ...


Tivo desktop isn't what you use on a directivo


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

A slow NPL is usually due to DNS "issues". This has been covered in the Zipper thread, the Zipper wiki, and in other threads in this forum. And as Gunny said you cannot use TivoDesktop to get shows from a DTivo.


----------



## Dkerr24 (Oct 29, 2004)

Ok, I'll go through the "Zipper wiki" (a more descriptive name like "Zipper Troubleshooting" might have made it more apparent what the link was in your sig file).

If I don't use TivoDesktop to get shows to my PC, what do I use? Tivo Desktop does work for sharing my mp3's and pictures on my DTivos. I do appreciate you saying not to use that, but it would be helpful if you'd tell me what will work.

Todd: The zipper thread you refer to is over 192 pages long... let's be real, who is going to read through that many pages?


----------



## msommer (Apr 4, 2005)

You can try editing the file "hosts" in the /etc directory. Add the IP addresses of the DTIVO's on your network. 

You can also edit the "nsswitch.conf" file in the same directory and edit out the value "DNS" in the hosts line. 

This seemed to help me out.


----------



## Dkerr24 (Oct 29, 2004)

Thanks msommer - I'll give those tips a try. This 30 second delay while the DTivo tries to resolve the DNS is crazy.


----------



## xjphil (Jan 23, 2003)

I'm not familiar with zipper, but I had to change the subnet of my two dtivos recently, and I found a good script for you to try if that doesn't work.

It was called 'netconfig.tcl'. I think I got it from the other forum. I tried to paste the link, but it wouldn't let me.
You are gonna have to cut and paste it into a file in a text editor, then move it to the tivo. Or open Joe on the tivo and paste it into there.

When you run it, you give it ipaddress, netmask, dns, and something else. Regardless, with directivos the last two should be 0.0.0.0 so dns fails quickly. Then reboot. This fixed the slow NP of the OTHER tivo for me. I never had a slow now playing on MY tivo, just when I browsed the other one on the network.

If you have tivoweb, go to 'MFS' --> 'STATE' --> 'NETWORK' --> click one of the links, then 'IP PARAMS' link, and this should show what the database has for your dns server. If this is 0.0.0.0, then the script above will not help.


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

Dkerr24 said:


> Ok, I'll go through the "Zipper wiki" (a more descriptive name like "Zipper Troubleshooting" might have made it more apparent what the link was in your sig file).
> 
> If I don't use TivoDesktop to get shows to my PC, what do I use? Tivo Desktop does work for sharing my mp3's and pictures on my DTivos. I do appreciate you saying not to use that, but it would be helpful if you'd tell me what will work.
> 
> Todd: The zipper thread you refer to is over 192 pages long... let's be real, who is going to read through that many pages?


You don't have to read through the whole thread, a search within the thread for NPL, now playing, etc would produce the results.

Example: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/search.php?searchid=342205
only brings up 44 posts out of the hundreds in it. Now I didn't look at each and every one of them to see if they answer the question but 44 posts sure does make it easier on the eyes???

Extraction is not allowed to be discussed here hence the inablity to "say what will work", but you can check out the DDB forum for the answer to the question.


----------



## Dkerr24 (Oct 29, 2004)

Thanks Todd... spent about 20 mins looking through the DDB forum and decided that Tivotogo is an overrated feature not worth the effort to try to setup on my DTivos  

Getting the DNS problem resolved is my primary concern since the wife will not put up with Tivos that take 30 secs to refresh the NPL.


----------



## Dkerr24 (Oct 29, 2004)

Just to update this thread... this is how I fixed my slow NPL:

From your Windows XP machine:

1) Click Start, then Run.
2) In the command line prompt, type 'cmd' and press enter.
3) Open a telnet session by typing "telnet -t vt100 192.168.x.x (the ip address of your Tivo) and press enter.
4) You'll get a 'bash -2.02#'
5) Type 'rw' then enter to open this session for read/write capability.
6) Type 'joe /etc/nsswitch.conf' and press enter. This will open the the file in the editor.
7) Go to the line labelled 'hosts: files dns' Go to the end of this line with arrow key and then backspace over 'dns'.
8) save the file by pressing CTRL K D. You'll be prompted to save the file under the same name. Press enter to save it.
9) Close the Telnet session. You'll have to reboot your Tivo for the changes to take effect.

These are the types of posts that are helpful instead of telling someone to dig through 193 pages of a huge thread to find an answer.

But I do thank programmers for my employment. My current job with my employer is to take cryptic responses from our programmers and put them in plain English for our field users.


----------



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

If you really want to fix it properly and understand what's going on, try this:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=3628750&&#post3628750


----------



## Dkerr24 (Oct 29, 2004)

Thanks Rbautch... Seems like the solution I detailed above fixed it. Have no idea what wget is or why I'd need any further downloads.


----------



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

Wget downoads files directly from the internet to your tivo. Everytime I upgrade the enhancement script or add new features, users simply have to run tweak.sh, and the latest hacks automatically download and install to your tivo.


----------



## SteelersFan (Sep 7, 2004)

rbautch said:


> ...users simply have to run tweak.sh, and the latest hacks automatically download and install to your tivo.


I love you, man.  :up:


----------

